

With Move to Limit Gun Sales, Facebook Is Caught in Debate - vpontis
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/05/facebook-to-crack-down-on-illegal-gun-sales/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hp&_r=0

======
hga
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353166)

